# ipod touch via bluetooth comment faire?



## Stephime (16 Octobre 2010)

C'est sûrement une bête question mais ça fait 3h que je suis sur internet pour essayer de trouver comment faire.
J'arrive à connecter l'ordinateur avec le câble fournis avec l'ipod mais si je ne branche pas le câble je ne vois pas l'ipod dans mon macbook pro. Je pense qu'il y a moyen de le connecter via bluetooth mais comment faire. 
Bluetooth est bien activer dans l'ipod et bluetooth de l'ordi est aussi activé. 
Maintenant, il parle de jumelage et de recherche d'appareil mais la je comprends pas grand chose. 
Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait m'expliquer en vitesse comme faire?
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.
Stephi


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2010)

non on ne peut pas relier en bluetooth.


----------



## Rémi M (16 Octobre 2010)

Bluetooth bridé, impossible de le connecter à ton Mac


----------



## Stephime (16 Octobre 2010)

donc le seul moyen de connecter un ipod touch avec mon imac ou mon macbook pro est d'utiliser le câble?


----------



## Rémi M (16 Octobre 2010)

C'est le seul moyen


----------



## Stephime (16 Octobre 2010)

c'est nul, donc il faut toujours ce trimbaler avec son câble. 
Je pouvais encore fouiller internet et pour rien ...
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide
Bonne fin de journée
Stéphi


----------



## michaelmi (16 Octobre 2010)

C'est un point dont je suis très déçu. J'avais lu "bluteooth" dans la description, et quand j'ai voulu envoyer juste un mini fichier (pas la peine de relier l'ipod pour ça), j'ai compris que c'était seulement pour relier des casques, etc. sans fil.

J'comprends pas pourquoi empêcher ça... pas d'échanges de fichiers possible avec d'autres appareil, dommage. Le mot "*bluetooth*" aurait du être mieux précisé dans la description, c'est facile de le mettre, mais en fait, on ne sait rien faire avec (ou presque...), parce que tout le monde comprend *bluetooth* comme "pouvoir échanger des fichiers sans fil".


----------



## Rémi M (16 Octobre 2010)

Sauf qu'avant d'acheter, on se renseigne ...


----------



## Stephime (16 Octobre 2010)

Oui c'est vraiment un mensonge de leur part c'est clair. 
Moi aussi j'ai vraiment cru ça et pour moi c'était logique qu'on puisse le faire question pratique. 
c'est débile de bloquer cette fonction. 
Bon ... c'est acheté . 
Et puis mettre un mode d'emploi aurait été aussi très utile. 
Merci en tout cas sinon je serai encore en train de chercher. 
Je vais retourner sur mon ipod pour voir comment l'utiliser. 
Bonne soirée
Stephi


----------



## Sly54 (16 Octobre 2010)

A la décharge des "plaignants" de ce fil, la seule mention dans les caractéristiques techniques sur le site d'Apple est :

_Bluetooth® 2.1 + EDR_

C'est quand même un peu léger, sauf si EDR a une signification particulière que j'ignore


----------



## Rémi M (16 Octobre 2010)

[...]Bluetooth EDR. De quoi s'agit-il ? Tout simplement d'une évolution du protocole Bluetooth permettant des vitesses de transfert plus rapides, EDR signifiant Enhanced Data Rate.

Apple n'a donc en aucun cas menti


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Octobre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> [...]Bluetooth EDR. De quoi s'agit-il ? Tout simplement d'une évolution du protocole Bluetooth permettant des vitesses de transfert plus rapides, EDR signifiant Enhanced Data Rate.
> 
> Apple n'a donc en aucun cas menti



Par omission, un peu, tout de même...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2010)

Pour les fichiers autres que les musiques, vidéos et photos contenus dans iTunes et iPhoto, il est possible de les transférer sans connecter son iPod au Mac (par câble).

Pour ça il faut utiliser Dropbox.

Vous mettez votre fichier dans votre Dropbox sur votre ordinateur. Puis vous ouvrez votre Dropbox sur votre iPod (avec l'application dédiée), choisissez le fichier à transférer et touchez l'icône en bas à droite avec une flèche retournée. Vous sélectionnez l'application qui doit recevoir le fichier (par exemple l'application iBooks d'Apple pour un fichier PDF) et le transfert s'exécute.


----------



## Gwen (17 Octobre 2010)

Pour le Bluetoth, en effet, Apple ment par omission.

C'est juste un protocole de transfert de donnée, mais son utilisation est tellement liée aux téléphones portables dans la tête des gens qu'ils ne pensent pas qu'un simple envoi de photos par Bluetooth soit impossible.

C'est juste une question de sécurité va répondre Apple. Mais c'est bien dommage de ne pas pouvoir débrider cette fonction.


----------



## arbaot (17 Octobre 2010)

Amha le but non avoué est de bloqué le transfert de musique (piratage) entre ibidule sans passer par iTunes, mais ça bloque aussi des fonctions qui serait bien plus pratique pour la fameuse "Expérience utilisateur" que des trucs comme Ping©.


----------



## Rémi M (17 Octobre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Mais c'est bien dommage de ne pas pouvoir débrider cette fonction.



Via Jailbreak cela est possible


----------



## JF (26 Novembre 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> Amha le but non avoué est de bloqué le transfert de musique (piratage) entre ibidule sans passer par iTunes, mais ça bloque aussi des fonctions qui serait bien plus pratique pour la fameuse "Expérience utilisateur" que des trucs comme Ping©.


 Vu comme cela, c'est très clair en effet ! 


Je viens d'acheter ce joujou hier et je découvre cette mauvaise surprise, entre autres...


----------

